# Deseert tortoise



## hondamx (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking to adopt a desert tortoise. I have the correct housing and also have 2 sulcatas in a different outside enclosure. If you have any available, please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Hondamax: You have to tell us a little bit about yourself. Where are you? What is your desert tortoise set-up like? Have you had desert tortoises before? 

Desert tortoises can't be shipped out of the state, so these aren't frivolous questions. The California desert tortoise is very special to me and I take my adoptions very seriously. I believe this is a state treasure and needs to be protected. Also, an adopted desert tortoise doesn't really belong to the person who adopts it. It belongs to the state. That's why you need to register them.

Yvonne


----------



## hondamx (Jul 2, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Hi Hondamax: You have to tell us a little bit about yourself. Where are you? What is your desert tortoise set-up like? Have you had desert tortoises before?
> 
> Desert tortoises can't be shipped out of the state, so these aren't frivolous questions. The California desert tortoise is very special to me and I take my adoptions very seriously. I believe this is a state treasure and needs to be protected. Also, an adopted desert tortoise doesn't really belong to the person who adopts it. It belongs to the state. That's why you need to register them.
> 
> Yvonne


I live in Queen Creek, Az. I have 2 sulcatas that I have raised since they were babies. They are now 3.5 and 4.5 years old. I just built an outside enclosure separate from my sulcatas in hopes of adopting a DT. I was going to go through the AZGFD website, but figured I would try this 1st. The enclsure is set up with burrows, bermuda grass, shade and everything it would need.


----------



## Laura (Jul 4, 2008)

Can you post photos of your enclosures? We all like to see and learn from others!
What kind of burrows?


----------



## hondamx (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are a couple photos of the enclosure. The burrow is a 10" diam 4' long piece of pvc that leads down to a 2' x 2' den that is about 1 1/2 ' below ground. automatic sprinklers that are set to come on for a short time for the grass.


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 8, 2008)

totally awesomo casas!


----------



## Laura (Jul 8, 2008)

if you get a good rain, will the burrow flood? 
looks like a good one happy tortoise home!! is that where your russians are?


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 9, 2008)

hondamx said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hondamax: You have to tell us a little bit about yourself. Where are you? What is your desert tortoise set-up like? Have you had desert tortoises before?
> ...




You will need to check with GFD, or Phoenix Herpetological Society (http://www.phoenixherp.com/content/) or the Arizona Herpetological Association. (www.azreptiles.com) Both of the societies will adopt out DTs to their members when they are available. Most of the state's DT rescues are housed at Adobe Mtn Preserve off of I-17 north of Phx, not too far from Queen Creek.


----------



## hondamx (Jul 9, 2008)

Laura said:


> if you get a good rain, will the burrow flood?
> looks like a good one happy tortoise home!! is that where your russians are?



I would need my whole backyard to flood a good 6 inches deep before that would be an issue. It is hard to see in the photos, but the entrance is at the top of a mound as well.


----------

